# Grilling



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

Nice night out. Decided to grill a little. T-bone and corn.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

That looks mighty fine!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Serious question..... 
From the looks of it, your grill is well seasoned and probably does some great tasting steaks. 
So, the question... Does your corn taste like steak seasoning from that steak and/or past grilled steaks? 
I don't recall ever putting corn straight on the grill grates but I'm game to try it. Is that the same as Roasting the corn?

I usually grill my corn on a separate grill, (actually a Lodge made Hibachi) and not in my smoker so I don't have smoked tasting ears of corn. 
I wrap them in tinfoil with lots of butter and put them over charcoal on the grill grating, or I make a tinfoil boat to put them in with butter. 

So just curious if any grill flavor is transferred on your corn including past grilling tastes?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

CurDog said:


> Serious question.....
> From the looks of it, your grill is well seasoned and probably does some great tasting steaks.
> So, the question... Does your corn taste like steak seasoning from that steak and/or past grilled steaks?
> I don't recall ever putting corn straight on the grill grates but I'm game to try it. Is that the same as Roasting the corn?
> ...


doesn’t that equal to just cooking in a oven?


I don’t like corn much but Mexican street corn directly cooked on grates and then fresh lime juice
and cilantro at the end is dayum good!

for my taste and everyone is different, but with direct grilling the char is the star!


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

CurDog, that grill is seasoned pretty good. Love the thick iron grates. Lots of meat cooked on it for sure. I do keep the grates cleaned. I give them a good scrub with a stiff bristle brush before lighting coals. Once the coals are hot, I put the grated in and shut the lid for 5 to 10 minutes to cook any loose stuff off. By the time I put food on it, nothing really transfers to the food from the grates.

I covered the corn in melted butter and seasoned with seasoning salt before putting on the grill. The key for me is to cook the corn over hot coals and fairly quickly. Started out on the top last night b/c I only had a handful of charcoal left. As soon as I pulled the steak off, I moved the corn over hot coals and kept rolling until equally roasted on all sides. It gives in a charred smoky flavor but does not taste like the steak or steak seasoning. If corn is fresh and I get it just right, corn is tender and very moist. If you cook it too long, the kernels start to separate, dry out, and get rubbery. Turned out delicious last night.


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

I meant to say that the corn does not taste like the steak or steak seasoning. Over charcoal or gas, I would say that it is basically roasted corn. I have tried to throw it on the smoker before during long cooks, and the smoke flavor on the corn is not great to me.

If I was to do it in the smoker again, I think I would ease the shucks back, take off the silks, slather in compound butter, then roll the shucks back up. Stack the ears so they are in a tight bundle and let them cook til they were good and hot/steamed. The shuck would probably help keep the corn from tasting like licking the bottom of the smoker fire box. Haha.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh hell, you're supposed to leave the husks on 'em? 
I didn't know you're supposed to leave it on.
Geez Louise no wonder I can't grill corn worth a hoot.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

halo1 said:


> doesn’t that equal to just cooking in a oven?


I guess it could be, but it does it power free, unlike "firing" up an oven. 
Pre-heat, then an hour of power to cook and during prime-time wattage usage fees. FPL loves that. 
Plus you can't get the flavor from an oven like you can on a grill. 
But you already knew that. 

And the best thing about grilling is, you get to eat right off the grill. 
Plus, grilling and beer drinking somehow go hand in hand. 🍺🍻


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

CurDog said:


> I guess it could be, but it does it power free, unlike "firing" up an oven.
> Pre-heat, then an hour of power to cook and during prime-time wattage usage fees. FPL loves that.
> Plus you can't get the flavor from an oven like you can on a grill.
> But you already knew that.
> ...


(grilling and beer drinking somehow go hand in hand. 🍺🍻 ) Its a law here punishable by ribbing and being called vagina


----------

